# Oren por mi madrecita por favor.



## Imzas (Sep 8, 2011)

Hola, mi madre esta en el hospital, se que es alñgo privado y no deberia ventilarlo aca, pero estimo mucho a los usuarios del foro y por eso necesito de su apoyo, o al menos un pensamiento positivo para mi madrecita querida, que esta en el Hospi por una intoxicacion cerebral debio a su higado cirrotico. SI debe seguir con nosotros deseoq ue se recupere a como estaba antes de dicho episodio, si nó, que se vaya tranquila y rodeada de todos sus familiares, pues es terrible morir solo y con dolores, sobre todo cuando es una persona que ha sufrido suficiente y en demasia en toda su existencia.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 8, 2011)

Es muy dificil expresar las ideas en la situacion que pasas actualmente; solo puedo decir que te apoyamos, y tienes que ser fuerte para sobrellevar este infortuno evento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2011)

Jazminia , estamos aqui para acompañarte


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 8, 2011)

Vos ya antes supiste transmitir el cariño y admiracion que sentis por tu madre, eso hizo que aunque sin conocerla me entristezca conocer el momento que esta atravesando.
Espero que se recupere y todo esto quede en un susto.


----------



## dukex (Sep 8, 2011)

Jazminia, yo sé que es eso.  ojalá tu mamá se recupere pronto y le mando toda mi buena energia.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 8, 2011)

No dudes nunca al necesitar un apoyo sentimental, sabemos que todos aunque  no nos conozcamos estamos unidos por un hobby en común que es la eléctronica, así que te doy muchas fuerzas para que logren pasar esto y que todo quede en un susto como dice mi colega eduardo. SALUDOS Y MUCHA FUERZA


----------



## Electronec (Sep 8, 2011)

Vamos mujer, se fuerte, verás como todo esto se queda en un susto...Te acompaño desde el otro lado del charco.

Animo y abrazos.


----------



## Unikfriend (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Jazminia,
Sinceramente espero que se recupere pronto y puedan seguir disfrutando de su compañia.
Cuenta con mis oraciones.
¡¡¡Animo chica!!!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 8, 2011)

Ten fe y esperanza que seguro tu mami saldra bien librada


----------



## samigoro (Sep 8, 2011)

Animo y fuerza!


----------



## Imzas (Sep 8, 2011)

muchas gracias, bueno segun se de la cirrosis terminal no se sale bien librado, o uno se muere o queda postrado en cama, y es loq ue ella nunca quiso, aunque anduviera a rastras con su artrosis en todo el cuerpo, se daba valor y queria hacer todo en casa.
Agradezco infinitamente su buena voluntad y cariño. Besitos. Les comunicare como evoluciona.


----------



## el indio (Sep 8, 2011)

Hola Jazminia, nos cococemos apenas, pero admiro tu animo, asi que estamos contigo, soy reikista, si conoces de ello y ella me deja enviarle energia a distancia, si me pasas su nombre y apellido, con todo gusto tratare de ayudar, para que suseda una cosa o la otra pero de la manera mas pasifica posible, lo mismo va para ti para sobrellevar el momento, mis mejores deceos.


----------



## dayo (Sep 9, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> muchas gracias, bueno segun se de la cirrosis terminal no se sale bien librado, o uno se muere o queda postrado en cama, y es loq ue ella nunca quiso, aunque anduviera a rastras con su artrosis en todo el cuerpo, se daba valor y queria hacer todo en casa.
> Agradezco infinitamente su buena voluntad y cariño. Besitos. Les comunicare como evoluciona.



A mi madre le paso tambien una enfermedad..... pero se recupero..... es horrible esa m..rd..a, la impotencia que sufre uno en esos momentos, no se lo deseo a nadie. Con fuerza chama, ponte dura como una piedra.

Saludos


----------



## rash (Sep 9, 2011)

Me uno a todos los compañeros del foro. Te envío un fuerte abrazo y la esperanza es lo último que se pierde en la vida....
suerte...
rash


----------



## Imzas (Sep 9, 2011)

el indio dijo:


> Hola Jazminia, nos cococemos apenas, pero admiro tu animo, asi que estamos contigo, soy reikista, si conoces de ello y ella me deja enviarle energia a distancia, si me pasas su nombre y apellido, con todo gusto tratare de ayudar, para que suseda una cosa o la otra pero de la manera mas pasifica posible, lo mismo va para ti para sobrellevar el momento, mis mejores deceos.


Muchas gracias, ella se llama Elba Rosa Rojo Rojas tiene 76 años.
Que viejecita mas bondadosa, realmente no se merece haber sufrido tanto!, primero tuvo 12 hijos, sufrio la perdida de una a los 14 años por cancer a la sangre que se disemino al resto del cuerpo. Luego le dio una pulmonia muy severa, de tal suerte que estuvo en el hospital, el esposo que tuvo, padre de los otro once hijos, se tomaba todo el dinero que ganaba, y mi mamita debia trabajar a todo el sol en el campo, se quemaba la espalda trabajando a pleno sol. Hasta que lo atropellaron, ella tuvo que llevar todo el peso del hogar,m trabajar y cuidar a sus hijos al mismo tiempo. 
Luego su eposo murio, por que lo volvieron a arrollar (atropellar), conocio a mi padre, que no tomaba muchoi pero era como un demente, epileptico que cuando se enojaba se ponia horriblemente feo. Nos apaleaba sin razon logica a mi madre, mis hermanas y yo. Luego tuvo calculos hepaticos, le toco estar en el hospital, luego miomas uterinos que la hacina sangran casi todo el mes, dejandola muy debil, la operaron y casi murio.
Salio de esa, a continuacion le dio artrosis en su pierna derecha, la operaron. Luego le dio artrosis en la otra pierna pero no quiso operarse asi que la inundaron con calmantes. 
Despues le dio el herpes zoster,. que le paralizo el rostro, recuperando medianamente la movilidad de la mitad del rostro, se le desprendio la retina del ojito izquiero, ella los tiene verde semi-oscuros. le operaron de cataratas y la dejaron peor de ese ojito, el otro le dolia muchisimo. 
le salieron dos tumorcitos en la naricita, que tuvieron que operar, primero uno y luego otro.
Para rematarla le dio hepatitis y luego cirrosis. 
En la etapa final de la cirrosis, el higado incapaz de procesar el amoniaco y otros toxicops, dejo que llegaran al cerebro, y ella se puso como demente, hablaba incoherencias, lloraba como bebe, y queria salirse la camilla dura, por que le dolia todo su cuerpecito artrosico. Realmente ya estaba muy malita, asi que si Dios se la lleva, descansara por fin. Nosotros lloraremos pero ya lo superaremos.
Saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## el indio (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok, estaremos haciendo para ambas y que el universo decida como sigue su historia y la tuya.
Cariños para ambas


----------



## Imzas (Sep 13, 2011)

El Indio y a todos los demas, agradezco muchisimo, no se si habra sido la cadena de oracion, el reiki, mi sueño o noseque, pero realmnente creo que funcionó.
Ese dia que El Indio, dijoq ue oraria por nosotras, por la noche soñe que un amigo mio iba a ver a mi madrecita acostada en una cama blanca y ponia sus manos en su cabeza, que luego resultaron ser mis manos, y le transferia algo como una luz blanca y celeste, luetgo ella despertaba, pero yo debia irme, y me ponia recorrer lugares muy lindos llenos de luz y arboles.
Al otro dia fui a un paseo de una ONG que por un precio realmente ultra módico, escasamente un poco mas de cuatro viajes en autobús local ($1.500 pesos chilenos), tuvimso un dia espectacular en casa de una amiga de la ONG, asi que disfrutamos mucho, comimos asado, tomamos gaseosas y algo de alcohol pero con moderacion (consumo pastillas para depresion), luego cantamos reimos y a su casita XD. Cuando regrese, mi hermana me tenia excelentes noticias me dijoq ue nuestra mamita habia despertado en el hospital y habia reconocido a familiares .
Anteayer pude ir a verla y vi una luz en su rostro, hasta me parecio que habia rejuvenecido .
No sabemos cuanto durara esto, pero es mucho mejor que verla dormir y mover sus piernas y brazos aleatoriamente.
Quizas sea el epilogo, un mensaje de despedida para dejarnos con una sensacion de paz y sociego y nod e dolor como vivimso antes. 
Sea como sea, nos hizo cambiar de actitud, que lo material no es nada y que debemos aprovechara nuestros seres queridos mientras esten con nosotros, y devolverle a nuestra madre un céntimo de todo loq ue nos ha dado durante nuestra existencia.
Un abrazo enorme a todos ustedes.
Carolina Jazmin


----------



## tronik (Sep 13, 2011)

espero que tu mami se recupere pronto todas mis vendiciones y animo!!


----------



## el indio (Sep 13, 2011)

Encantado de poder ser uno mas en esta junta de buenas inteciones, al igual que vos desconosco que le reserva el futuro, pero al menos que sea con minimo sufrimiento, y para vos toda la paz y la luz que necesites para sobrellevar y superar los devenires, cualquier cosa a tus ordenes, mi nomnre es Daniel.
Besos para ambas
PD: Todavia no entiendo porque te consideras fea, mas alla de lo fisico (al que no lo encuentro feo de ningun modo), sos un mujer hermosa por dentro tambien, eso es mas imporante, sabelo, atesoralo, sentilo, y no te deprimas, baila en la vida como si nadie te estubiera viendo.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 13, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> ... no se si habra sido la cadena de oracion, el reiki, mi sueño o *noseque*, pero realmnente creo que funcionó.


El *noseque* tal vez sea la ciencia médica, o la internaron por si fallaba todo lo otro? 

Hablando en serio, me alegro mucho de la mejoría de tu madre y esperemos que zafe de esta.


----------



## Imzas (Sep 13, 2011)

O una conjuncion de factores.
TE agradezco muchisimo tus palabras alentadoras Eduardito . Saludos desde Chile.


----------

